# Farewell Gregg



## sigma7 (May 5, 2014)

Gregg resigned.

That is all.


----------



## buliSBI (May 5, 2014)

I wonder if Gregg will start trolling here to complain he wasn't given a fair chance at Target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 5, 2014)

Here is what the other guy said:
http://targetfiling.blogspot.com


----------



## buliSBI (May 5, 2014)

Best Cinco de Mayo EVER!!


----------



## StaticSun (May 5, 2014)

See main thread.


----------

